# Official Mud Nats 2011 pic thread!



## Polaris425

Post up links to your photos/videos!!

Here are a few I found on facebook already posted by Colorado Components


----------



## tacoma_2002

I've got just a few.

Have to thrash through and see which ones are appropriate .

Just now got back from the park. They had a pretty bad wreck on the highline on the way back...maybe the guy will be alright! It took about 4 hours to get from the sand pit to the truck...good ol' mud nats...


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

I had a blast out there all that dust sucked though. Did yall here about that rhino getting stripped down that was in the woods on the highline. it was just sittin there the whole time with no tire


----------



## Polaris425

SICK


----------



## brute21

what kind of tires are on that commander? that is sick


----------



## Bruteforce10

Those are the new Black Mambas made by Interco


----------



## lilbigtonka

shoot that ranger xp looks hott, man i would trade both my bikes and some for that right thurrrrr.....i love that orange and it has my fav rims and tires on it to.....the canam is nice but the popo is what i want


----------



## bump530

andrew...why didnt we meet up and do some ridin at nats?

as far as pictures are concerned, you can sent them all to me and ill sort them out and let you know which ones are apporpiate lmfao


----------



## codyh

That trip was......insane


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Agree, it was my 1st trip and my friend had been trying to desribe it to me...Words just cant get it done. We stayed from Wed thru Sun and had a good time. This ole man was worn out by Sat. We stayed off the highline. We found that if you hung a right at the bottom of the hill as you enter the highline that you could trail ride thru the woods and be at the sand pit in 20 minutes...That was a hook!!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

a few more pics...the folks in the mud pit were foot racing for a water bottle with a ticket for a chance to win a sidebyside that was thrown into the pit....their odds went way down when the crowd started throwing 'extra' empty water bottles into the pit!!...


----------



## mini bogger

here's an awesome vid i found on youtube.


----------



## map1988

outskirt do you know what lift that was on the renegade


----------



## sloboy

map1988 said:


> outskirt do you know what lift that was on the renegade


 

looks like a wanna be arched "A" arm lift,, just my thoughts


----------



## outskirtsdweller

map1988 said:


> outskirt do you know what lift that was on the renegade


I dont know...but the a arms are what caught my attention..


----------



## drtj

the front of the rene with the brush guard kinda looks like a transformer. lol


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## drtj

That's NICE:usa2:


----------



## dookie

Love the renegades. Nice pic of the cat too. lol


----------



## map1988

wich cat ooh you mean the artic cat lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Great find P425. And the A/C ain't bad either...


----------



## DjScrimm

Here's us fewls... Albert & SeaLion threw this 'experience' toghether!





I "had" some bonerific footage of the the 840 doin work to the sand pits... but it was first time he used his camera and it wasn't filming. 2 minutes of footage turned out the be one pic. bummmerrr


----------



## bonpasbrute

Here are a few of mine.

Highline Thursday mornin









SAND PIT thursday mornin









Findin the holes in the sand pit









Small crowd at the sand pit









endurance run









helpin out a fellow rider









Check out more here.....should have more to come!
http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... ls%202011/


----------



## backwoodsboy70

**** that looks sick ! :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

drtj said:


> That's NICE:usa2:


 ^^x2


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


>


 I think we got a winner for march. lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i vote for her ! :309149:


----------



## Polaris425

Nice videos!


----------



## Polaris425

found this... last guy needs some new tires!


----------



## LSUh20fowler




----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## squirrel500

Here are some.......


----------



## squirrel500

:thinking:


----------



## squirrel500




----------



## squirrel500

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?sf=added&sa=0


----------



## Polaris425

squirrel500 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?sf=added&sa=0


haha... ^ that goes to whoever clicks it's home page.. it takes me to mine :thinking:


----------



## squirrel500

http://www.youtube.com/user/squirrell500?feature=mhum

Maybe this one.. HAHA!


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Nice pics Squirrel. That was our first time at the park. I'd like to go spend a weekend riding those trails more. Some of those holes had some nasty, thick mud to play in. We had a blast.


----------



## squirrel500

This was my 1st natz also, but been going to Mud Creek for years. Try Mudstock and MC Anniversary ride if you like Natz but with out all the ppl.
:bigok:


----------



## brute for mud

look like it was fun


----------

